# Moving to Sweden



## iqraammad (Sep 18, 2017)

Me and my Husband got admission in Swedish universities..and we have to checkin there in coming august.Problem is I have some medical issues for which I cant start my studies..So we decided that my husband wikl take admission and I'll depend on him..We have already 2 kids and welcoming thord one this oct..kindly help me and suggest me best possible option tht should I have to give birth that child in Sweden ?what advantages of it?ot is it okay if I will go to sweden after my child born in Pakistan..I am very confuse because everyone is saying you should move to europe before child birth but its looking impossible for me to take care of my 3 kids at a time alone.


----------

